# μανιτζέβελος = manageable



## nickel (Aug 20, 2011)

Αυξηθήκαμε, πληθύναμε και κατακυριεύσαμε τη Γή, όπως ακριβώς μας διέταξε η Βίβλος. Και τώρα; Τι θα φάμε; Τι αέρα θα ανασάνουμε; Πώς στο καλό θα συνεννοηθούμε; Θα τα καταφέρουμε ή θά φάμε ο ένας τον άλλον; Ή μήπως θα αναλάβει η φύση, να «κουρέψει» τα ανθρώπινα νούμερα, μειώνοντάς τα σε κάτι πιο μανιτζέβελο (μπρρρ…)
Από το _Επτά δις, να τ' αφήσω;_ Της Ρίκας Βαγιάνη

*μανιτζέβελος, -η -ο* εύχρηστος, βολικός, διαχειρίσιμος, λειτουργικός. [Από το αγγλικό _manageable_ Από ιταλικό maneggevole «διαχειρίσιμος»]

Στο slang.gr:
*μανιτζέβελο*
Το ευκίνητο, που το χειρίζεσαι εύκολα. Χρησιμοποιείται για μεταφορικά μέσα όσο και για διάφορα αντικείμενα. Επίσης χρησιμοποιείται και σαν χαρακτηρισμός για τις μικρόσωμες γυναίκες, που τις χειρίζεσαι εύκολα πάνω στο κρεβάτι, σε αντίθεση με τις μεγαλόσωμες που είναι ακούνητες.​
Παραφθορά τού παραπάνω με επίδραση από τα _βολικός / καλόβολος_:
Ως *ματζόβολο*, χαρακτηρίζουμε κάποιο αντικείμενο που είναι ή μικρό ή εύχρηστο. Επίσης, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και για να χαρακτηρίσουμε άτομο, που είναι είτε καλόβολο ή εύκολο στη μεταχείριση (αν μιλάμε για ερωτικό παρτενέρ).
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/matzobolo_9338​


----------



## Elsa (Aug 20, 2011)

Τη λέξη _ματζόβολος-η-ο_ την ξέρω από παιδί, πρώτη φορά ακούω ότι προέκυψε έτσι! mg:


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 20, 2011)

Εγώ πάλι το ήξερα "μανιτζάβελος".


----------



## Marinos (Aug 20, 2011)

Στη Σάμο το λένε _σμαϊτζέβελο_. Ποτέ δεν θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ την ετυμολογία. Είναι σίγουρη; Και από πού να προέκυψε, από τα καράβια ίσως;


----------



## pidyo (Aug 20, 2011)

Και μια μανιτζέβελη σαραντακική αναφορά.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 20, 2011)

pidyo said:


> Και μια μανιτζέβελη σαραντακική αναφορά.


 
Όπου κι εγώ λέω το ίδιο που είπα σήμερα, και όπου μια (πιο ευλογοφανής) ιταλική ετυμολόγηση.


----------



## sarant (Aug 21, 2011)

Ωπ, έλειπα και τώρα το βλέπω. Ποιος δίνει αγγλική ετυμολογία; Αποκλείεται εντελώς, είναι παλιά λέξη. Από τον παππού μου εγώ το είχα μάθει ματζόβολο, αλλά φαίνεται πως ο αρχικός τύπος είναι μανιτζέβελο, φυσικά από ιταλενετικά. Απροπό, ο Φορτουνάτος λέει: "με πόση μαστοριά θέλωτο μανιτζάρει" για το σπαθί.


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2011)

Το διόρθωσα, διότι αντέγραψα χωρίς να ψάξω. Πάω να κοιτάξω και τα βενετσιάνικα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 21, 2011)

Άκου να δεις, και κοίτα ν' ακούσεις! Τι μαθαίνω πρωί πρωί!
Εγώ το ήξερα "μαϊζέβελος", "μαζέβελος" και "μαζόβολος", από τον πατέρα μου κυρίως.


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Δεν κατάφερα να βρω τον τύπο που θέλουμε στα βενετσιάνικα. Έφτασα μόνο μέχρι manizàr και manezàr για το maneggiare.

Να όμως πόσο εύκολο να «ζήσεις το μύθο σου», λίγο να ξεχαστείς, λίγο να αφαιρεθείς.


----------



## Ende_Neu (Jul 17, 2019)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Δεν κατάφερα να βρω τον τύπο που θέλουμε στα βενετσιάνικα. Έφτασα μόνο μέχρι manizàr και manezàr για το maneggiare.
> 
> Να όμως πόσο εύκολο να «ζήσεις το μύθο σου», λίγο να ξεχαστείς, λίγο να αφαιρεθείς.



Εκ του ιταλικού "maneggevole" (ευδιαχείριστος, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι δόκιμη αυτή η απόδοση).


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2019)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Ιταλικά δεν ξέρω (επισήμως), αλλά το ιταλικό λεξικό μου την έχει τη λέξη και δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν την είδα. :blush:


----------

